# spraying of reels after use in salt water



## silverking32

Okay I have a question about how everyone sprays off their reels after use in saltwater. I used to just use a spray bottle and water misting the reel, but someone told me recently about using a solution of windex with amonia D and water in the spray bottle. They said it is supposed to kill the salt, just want to hear yalls thoughts and what yall have heard as the best way to spray off a reel?


----------



## trout250

we normally will fish several days/nights in a row, i use a mixture of saltaway and water in a spray bottle and mist each rod and reel with this and wipe off .

windex sol might work i just don't know


----------



## Dipsay

trout250 said:


> we normally will fish several days/nights in a row, i use a mixture of saltaway and water in a spray bottle and mist each rod and reel with this and wipe off


Thats what I use


----------



## phanagriff

Garden hose (diffuse spray on reels, no pressure), then use reel magic.


----------



## Drundel

Anywhere local carry Saltaway? I've never looked, but I haven't noticed it around anywhere.


----------



## Dipsay

Drundel said:


> Anywhere local carry Saltaway? I've never looked, but I haven't noticed it around anywhere.


 Academy has it. Its in the Boat accessories section. Its a motor flush, just dilute in distilled water bottle


----------



## silverking32

phanagriff said:


> Garden hose (diffuse spray on reels, no pressure), then use reel magic.


I would not use a water hose it will push salt and everything else further into the reel.


----------



## mas360

What is that Saltaway made out of? can we make something similar with readily available household chemicals?


----------



## rjc1982

Drundel said:


> Anywhere local carry Saltaway? I've never looked, but I haven't noticed it around anywhere.


I buy it from Amazon.com


----------



## peckerwood

Good question and answers!


----------



## tc hardhead

Why is it none of the old school ways are any good anymore like spraying with a hose is sooo bad now that these commercial companies said so. Never had issue with plain hose off.


----------



## SeaY'all

I use a 25% solution of windex and water.


----------



## Quackerbox

tc hardhead said:


> Why is it none of the old school ways are any good anymore like spraying with a hose is sooo bad now that these commercial companies said so. Never had issue with plain hose off.


I still use a plain water hose at about 5 feet (no high pressure), afterwards I tap the but of the rod on the ground to shake off excess water. I have some reels that at over 10 years old and are still going strong with zero rust. Hell dad has some twice as old in the same shape.......if it aint broke dont fix it!

My BIL sets his reels in a 5 gallon bucket of water for 2-3 days


----------



## Hollon

100% water hose for my rods, reels and boat. Some times I will lay the rods on the floor of the boat at the carwash.


----------



## SaltwaterTom

Tighten down the drags all the way, then dunk the reel end of the rod into warm water, chug it up and down a few times, remove, loosen the drag all the way, wipe down the whole rig with a WD40 rag, keep them in my closet.


----------



## Hot Diggy

Quackerbox said:


> I still use a plain water hose at about 5 feet (no high pressure), afterwards I tap the but of the rod on the ground to shake off excess water. I have some reels that at over 10 years old and are still going strong with zero rust. Hell dad has some twice as old in the same shape.......if it aint broke dont fix it!
> 
> My BIL sets his reels in a 5 gallon bucket of water for 2-3 days


This is me drop her the bucket for when remember pull it out then I let her air dry then I just spray reel magic on and put my reel cover on


----------



## peelin' drag

THIS! Like the man said, "garden hose, no pressure". Spray Reel Magic and wipe down.


phanagriff said:


> Garden hose (diffuse spray on reels, no pressure), then use reel magic.


----------



## Captain Dave

SeaY'all said:


> I use a 25% solution of windex and water.


All my reels Shimanos MG ( Magnesium and cores ) Been going since new in the box many years ago with much use and salt sprayed. If the reel gets dunked. Dunk it in fresh water then take apart as much as you can and clean it up.

x2. A Sr. Shimano reel guy mentioned this method to me and its been golden since..

I tighten drag, light mist the reel and rod. Adjust reel handle so the reel /rod lay straight so the water can drain then after the setups make it home, Windex/H20 and loosen the drag.


----------



## ronnie slate

*Wd 40*

I started keeping a can of WD40 to clean the outside of the reel after each use and spray each guide on the rod. This has worked well for about 25 years . Then clean the reel each month of heavy use. If you dunk the reel you must kleen the same day. Don't spray the reel with water hose. WD40 seems to remove the salt and grime. Good luck


----------



## Speckfish

*Cleanup*

I fish with Shimano MG's and Cores as well. I open up the side plate and spray down liberally with Reel Magic and let them air dry still opened. I have not had any problems.


----------



## ChaseB1991

How bout freshwater reels? I switched from shimano to Lews due to price difference (military pay sucks). If my reel gets dunked while surf fishing is it still okay to lightly spray with a hose and use reel magic? Or should I dunk it for a little bit? I always sprayed my shimano off with a water hose and let them air dry.


----------



## MattK

The most important part is oiling your bearings


----------



## sharkfood

oil your bearings


----------



## Aggie87

brad at the little shop in Alvin told me that reel magic was not good at all on the reels..I have used it and it seemed to help. I just usually cast a few times in my pond after I get home then wipe off my reel and oil the bearings.


----------



## rodriga

I always drop some water on the reel while fishing throughout the day from my water bottle while I hydrate. Then when I get home I take my reel and pole into the shower with me. Very little direct pressure and the humidity helps clean the salt off. I dry them with a towl and then open the reels up and let them air dry under the ceiling fan in our bedroom. Next day I use small drops of Shimano oil. Wife thinks I'm nuts but my curado and core still look like knew inside and out!


----------



## FLATFISH FAN

*Hose em down.*

I have 3 curado 200SF reels that I bought 20+ years ago. All I ever do is "spray" them down lightly (low pressure) with a hose nozzle and let them air dry. I do tear them down to clean and lube every year or so but have only replaced the bearings once since new. I'm thinking that maybe they just dont make them like they used to.


----------



## Brian10

Quackerbox said:


> I still use a plain water hose at about 5 feet (no high pressure), afterwards I tap the but of the rod on the ground to shake off excess water. I have some reels that at over 10 years old and are still going strong with zero rust. Hell dad has some twice as old in the same shape.......if it aint broke dont fix it!


This is what I do. My reels are fine. I break them down and open them up every couple of years and no signs of corrosion.


----------



## BMTAngler

Im surprised at how many people still use the hose method on the Curado-priced on up reels lol!! I thought Id be shunned by everyone if they knew i did it.

Drag tight, hose pressure rinse, take spool out, wipe everything down, let air dry 
Every 2-3 trips i take bearings out and flush them......probably do that more than i need to lol


----------



## austinabear

i just give em a quick dunk in the saltwater each trip.

works great


----------



## tec

I almost always fish saltwater and I've always hosed them down with a strong stream of freshwater then loosened the drag for storage. I haven't bought a reel in 15 years and some of mine are 25 years old. I lube them occasionally and they all still work good.


----------



## txdukklr

i use windex water mixture immediately following each trip and wipe it dry. If a reel goes in the drink she gets torn apart. When the boat motor gets flushed prior to storage I also put the reels through a rinse with the hose with no pressure.

never paid attention to the drag but i will from now on. Makes sense never thought about it.


----------



## Rogue Runner

I work on them and I lean mine on the tree upright and just spray them down for about a min. let them dry for about 20 mins. shackem out and put them in the rack horazonally. I clean mine once a year I have no problems.


----------



## brackish26

I dunk them in a bucket of water and shake them around, then dry them with a clean cloth, quick shot of corrosion x red on the gears and never had an issue.


----------



## Drundel

The other day a big wave hit me in the surf and covered my cu101d. I built it just for the surf and changed out just about all of the brass parts for aluminum ones. I used some heavy silicon grease from work on the clutch plate and other areas where there was steel parts. I pulled all the bearings and gears, washed them with hot water, cleaned the bearings in acetone and re-oiled and put the frame in front of a fan to dry.

I'll be curious to see how it looks in a week or so. Not the best cleaning, but I was busy and didn't have time for a full clean job and figured this was better than nothing.

I'm curious if after pulling bearings, if dunking in salt away will work the same.


----------



## Billphish

I throw the whole rigs in the pool overnight


----------



## LSP552

Low pressure misting with a water hose and let dry. A gentle rain setting isn't going to drive salt into your reels. I will oil the line roller bearing every now and then and about once a year they get a detailed cleaning.

Ken


----------



## wesleydnunder

Spray with water hose and air dry. Lube once a month with silicone based oil. Once a year break down into exploded parts view and detail. Worked for decades.

Mark


----------



## GSMAN

*Exactly!*

Same here. No real issues over the years with corrosion. After they dry I spray off with Reel Magic till the next trip.



Quackerbox said:


> I still use a plain water hose at about 5 feet (no high pressure), afterwards I tap the but of the rod on the ground to shake off excess water. I have some reels that at over 10 years old and are still going strong with zero rust. Hell dad has some twice as old in the same shape.......if it aint broke dont fix it!
> 
> My BIL sets his reels in a 5 gallon bucket of water for 2-3 days


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

water and corrosion x, keep in mind tht stuff stinks, i would never spray that on my line, or on the reel and then go fishing right after...same thing as wearing sunscreen...keep the stink off your gear and hands and catch more fish


----------



## JakeNeil

Simple green and water in a spray bottle to wipe down reel.
Vinegar and water in a spray bottle to wipe down rod. 
Line transferred to a cheap reel and spool wiped with simple green solution also.


----------

